#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

## raz

************************************


Hi Engineering Community!!!!
************************************

I have running SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 in Windows 8 64 Bits. I am not using Virtual Machine. The successful steps are:

1) Download the installation files and ****** from these links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  Installation Files

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]    ******

2) Install SKM PTW 7.0.2.4.

3) Copy the files (ckInfo.exe & CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo) and Paste on C:/../bin/

4) Run PTW32 as administrator and install with softkeys ... later you will see your SITE CODE. Later we will use the SIDE CODE

5) Run ckinfo.exe. as administrator

6) Select CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo and Open it 

7) Type your SITE CODE and then ENTER... This script will generate your SITE KEY

8) Copy the Encrypting Key and Paste in your SITE KEY

9) Click Update. When you click on update you will see these windows. See the picture attached.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

10) Open the "PTW Registry Cleanup UtilIty" and select the option " ALL settings in the registry for PTW" then click OK.

After you clean the registry you can use the SKM PTW in windows 8 64 Bits.   :Smile:  Have fun and share with more people!

**************************************************  **************************************************  *****
POST DATA: I need the ****** for ETAP 12.6 Who can help me? In the same folder of 4shared you can download more information like ETAP 12.6 (installation files) and more electrical documents  :Smile:  check it
**************************************************  **************************************************  ******See More: SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## user82

Thank you friend - it work for me now.

----------


## raz

Great ... Let me know if you find the ****** for ETAP 12.6  :Smile:

----------


## vlady34

Please, not found ******......

----------


## raz

Vladimir check again the folders  :Smile:

----------


## surgeArrester

> Please, not found ******......



maybe it was deleted by your AV. Please check your AV (detected items or deleted items). I suggest that instead or uploading rar or zip files, it is may better to be in ISO format.. If you mount it on virtual drive, the AV can't delete them.

----------


## vlady34

Good morning, what happens the ****** does not come in the rar file, so my AV did not eliminate it. I'll check the folder again. Thank You .....


PD: Not if you have different name but I still find it ....

----------


## raz

I made a double check today and all information needed is in the folder.  :Smile:

----------


## EE_Newbie

It seems that the ****** is not in the folder.   Would it be possible to post to ****** again.

Thanks,

----------


## raz

> It seems that the ****** is not in the folder.   Would it be possible to post to ****** again.
> 
> Thanks,




Check again the ****** is inside  :Smile:

----------


## vlady34

Hello raz, I downloaded the files twice and have searched the folder you placed the link but can not find the ******. In reviewing the * .rar is only the installer but not the files that you mention in your post. Maybe can tell us how to make the functional SKM. Thank You.

----------


## EE_Newbie

I download several times as well, but none have ******.  I even disable AV and no ******.

----------


## mobek

no ****** files in the downloaded files. could be either raz or 4shared deleted it(based on the maker of software).

See More: SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## raz

Hey people I updated all links ..... See the first page.

The ****** is a premium account of 4shared  :Smile:  Merry Christmas!!!! Please give me a Thanks in the first page  :Smile:

----------


## vlady34

I followed all the steps but it did not work. I have windows 8.1.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## EE_Newbie

Raz, thanks for sharing brother.

----------


## br1x

thanks very much, work fine also with win7.

----------


## raz

great br1x and EE_Newbie!!!!  :Big Grin:  .......... What's wrong with you vlady34?

----------


## vlady34

> thanks very much, work fine also with win7.



I followed the steps but when entering the code does not accept it.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raz

> I followed the steps but when entering the code does not accept it.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Try to run the ****** "as administrator" .... run again softkey windows in order to have another SITE CODE.

----------


## xtremeexe

You are a life saver, I have an older version of PTW and received a file from a large building to do an addition but on 7.0, I followed your steps and now it works fine!
thanks a bunch!!

----------


## raz

great!  :Big Grin:  nice to hear that ...  For now, I am looking for CYME 7.1. Do you have a copy?  :Big Grin:

----------


## vlady34

I tried to install it on 3 PCs, one with windows 8.1 X64 and did not work because it did not recognize the key, another with windows 8 X64 and gave me an error 16 and one with windows 7 x32 and installed correctly.

----------


## raz

Ok great. But actually its work with Windows 8.1 64 Bits  :Smile:  Try again

----------


## Daggasalmon

Hi,

Get error: "INITIALIZATION: DRIVER FAILED OR BUSY"
Did a registry delete - then get options for softkey, hardware red etc.
Choosing "softkey" and clicking next generates the same initialization error.


In one of your other posts, you say you have solved this issue.
Please help.See More: SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## Daggasalmon

Hi,

Get error: "INITIALIZATION: DRIVER FAILED OR BUSY"
Did a registry delete - then get options for softkey, hardware red etc.
Choosing "softkey" and clicking next generates the same initialization error.
In one of your other posts, you say you have solved this issue.
Please help.

----------


## raz

What windows are you using? put a screenshoot here  :Smile:

----------


## Daggasalmon

> What windows are you using? put a screenshoot here



Solved!
Before running PTW32, need to do the following to install CrypKey driver:
Run KeyUtil in the C://bin directory -> Choose CrypKey Software Key -> Go To Key Program-> select Load Windows NT.drivers option -> OK to install CrypKey drivers

Thanks!

----------


## raz

great! good boy

----------


## lethalshot

Thanks friend, works perfectly. activation worked on the second try

----------


## Ellias

Thanks.Great post. I'll try to install.

----------


## restesam

Power Systems Analysis Software

Power systems analysis and simulation software are ubiquitous in electrical engineering practice. Initially, they were used to quickly solve the non-linear load flow problem and calculate short circuit currents, but their use has been extended to many other areas such as power system stability, protection and coordination, contingency / reliability, economic modelling, etc.

This article provides a list of the most common software packages used for power systems analysis, and surveys both commercial and non-commercial software (listed in alphabetical order by vendor name).
Commercial Software
Advanced Grounding Concepts (WinIGS)

WinIGS is software for "Integrated Grounding System" (IGS) analysis. It has a straightforward graphical user interface (GUI) allowing quick and simple modelling of ground grids. After creating the model, you can observe effects of different fault current magnitudes applied to the grid and identify areas where touch and step voltage potential thresholds are exceeded (see Earthing Calculation - Touch and Step Potential Criteria. If necessary, one can easily go back to the model and mitigate for those personnel safety violations by adding bare copper conductor and ground rods (see general note below).

Software Note: Soil resistivity layer profiles are limited to two layers. The benefit is extremely quick solution times compared to a program that may run for an hour or so with a complicated soil model. Unfortunately, the results may not be as accurate and this could be life-threatening in areas with larger fault current sources and undersized ground grids.

The second function is the lightning analysis tool. There is a preset 3D library of substation equipment (bulk supply transformers, circuit breakers, switches, rigid bus structures, etc) where the user can input length, width, and height dimensions to create a full replica of the substation to then use for lightning protection design in the form of lightning mast structures and static shield wire. If one wants to save time and be more conservative, they can easily model all of the equipment as blocks. The tool allows one to apply either fixed angel theorem (recommended for 69kV, 350kV-BIL systems or below) or the rolling sphere method (some 69kV, 350kV-BIL yards and typically voltages above 69kV), but not both simultaneously (at this time). Note that it is easy to switch between the two when observing different sections of the substation yard. See IEEE 998-1996, Guide for Direct Lightning Stroke Shielding of Substations for more information on lightning protection.

General Note: The size of copper depends on the available amount of fault current, and typical sizes are 4/0 (212kcmil), 250kcmil, 300kcmil, 350kcmil, and 500kcmil. Ground rods are typically Copperweld copper-clad (copper-covered) steel, and are 8ft or 10ft. They can also be coupled together to achieve desireable, lower resistivity soil layers that may

See the website for a description of the expanded capabilities in the program, such as modelling remote substations as one network and calculating the system impedance, and others.

Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Windows 7
ASPEN

ASPEN (Advanced Systems for Power Engineering) are a California based company that develops the following separate Windows platform products:

OneLiner - short circuit and relay coordination program (and the Breaker Rating Module add-on checks the rating of circuit breakers against the short circuit currents they need to interrupt)
DistriView - integrated suite of voltage drop, short circuit, relay coordination, and harmonics and reliability calculation software for utility distribution systems
Power Flow Program - power flow program designed for the planning, design and operating studies of transmission, sub-transmission and distribution networks (includes a BASIC-style scripting language)
Line Constants Program - calculates electrical parameters of overhead transmission lines and underground cables
Relay Database - a repository of relay information for electric utilities and industrial facilities
Line Database - an electronic depository of data related to power lines and cables

BCP Switzerland (NEPLAN)

BCP Switzerland are a Zurich-based company and the developers of NEPLAN, a modular power systems analysis package.

NEPLAN has the following modules: load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, line parameter calculations, network reduction, harmonic analysis, investment analysis, dynamic simulation, reliability analysis, overcurrent and distance protection, earthing analysis, load forecasting, network optimisation tools, arc flash analysis and cable sizing. NEPLAN also features a C/C++ based programming language and MATLAB interface.
Commonwealth Associates (Transmission 2000)
Commonwealth Associates Inc are a Jackson, Michigan based company specialising in transmission and distribution services. Transmission 2000 is a proprietary product developed by Commonwealth Associates for the analysis of utility transmission systems.
Features of Transmission 2000 include load flow, constrained economic dis-----, transient stability, short circuit, protection analysis and calculation of line constants.
CYME
CYME International is a Canadian firm (now part of the Cooper Power Systems family) that develops an integrated suite of modular power engineering applications, as well as standalone applications for cable ampacity calculations and electromagnetic transients.
The integrated suite has a range of functions including load flow, short circuit, OPF, load balancing, load allocation / estimation, optimal capacitor placement, network forecaster, reliability, transient stability, harmonic analysis, dynamic motor starting, contingency, protection coordination, switching optimisation, GIS overlay, earthing grid design and arc flash analysis.
DIgSILENT (PowerFactory)
DIgSILENT GmbH is a German company that develops PowerFactory, a Windows-based integrated power systems modelling and analysis package. DIgSILENT PowerFactory is easy to use and caters for all standard power system analysis needs, including high-end applications in new technologies such as wind power and distributed generation and the handling of very large power systems. In addition to the stand-alone solution, the PowerFactory engine can be smoothly integrated into GIS, DMS and EMS supporting open system standards.
Some of the functions include power flow analysis, fault analysis, stability analysis, network reduction, protection analysis, electromagnetic transients analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, harmonic load flow, state estimation, contingency and reliability assessments, overhead line and cable parameter calculation, distribution network analysis, eigenvalue / modal analysis.
Features include a C++ style scripting language called the DPL and a single, integrated, flexible database.
DNV GL (SynerGEE Electric)
SynerGEE Electric is a power system analysis package developed by DNV GL. Functions include load flow, symmetrical and asymmetrical faults, capacitor placement, cable ampacity, contingency switching, switch optimization, harmonic impedance, motor starting, phase balancing, predictive reliability, and protective device coordination.
Energy Computer Systems (SPARD)
Energy Computer Systems is a Colombian company that develops SPARD mp Power, an integrated power systems analysis software package.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, harmonic analysis, automatic protection coordination, transient stability, OPF and optimisation tools.
Electrocon (CAPE)
Electrocon International are a Michigan based company and developers of the Computer Aided Protection Engineering (CAPE) software, a Windows-platform protection tool designed for high voltage transmission systems and distribution systems within electric power utilities. CAPE was first released in 1990.
Functions include short circuit analysis, protection coordination, relay settings and checking with a system simulator, load flow, OPF, short circuit reduction, breaker duty evaluation and line constants calculations.
EMTP-RV
The ElectroMagnetic Transients Program (EMTP) was first developed by Prof. Hermann Dommel in the 60s/70s for the analysis of electromagnetic transients. It was commercialised in 1987 and released as DCG EMTP and later EMTP96. EMTP-RV is the latest commercial released of the program, created by Jean Mahseredjian and currently being developed by POWERSYS.
EPFL (SIMSEN)
SIMSEN is a simulation software package for the analysis of power systems and adjustable speed drives. It is developed by the École Polytechnique Fdrale de Lausanne (EPFL). Analysis features include the simulation of electromagnetic transients in AC/DC networks, transient stability, general fault analysis and sub-synchronous Resonance (SSR).
ERACS
ERA Technology are a UK-based consultancy that also develop the power system analysis program ERACS. Features include: load flow, short circuit, arc flash analysis, harmonic studies, transient stability and protection coordination.
EasyPower
EasyPower LLC, founded in 1990 and based in Oregon, are the developers of EasyPower, an integrated power systems analysis software, with an array of products such as EasyPower, EasySolv, SafetyTracker and Oneline Designer. The flagship product, EasyPower, includes the following modules: arc flash analysis, power flow, short circuit, OPF, protective device coordination, dynamic stability, transient motor starting, and harmonic analysis.
Additional workflow enhancing modules include SmartPDC, which automates protective device coordination, and SmartDesign which automatically sizes feeders, breakers, switchgear, fuses, busway, MCCs, panels, etc to NEC requirements. The ScenarioManager feature allows the study of multiple system scenarios on the fly.
Oneline Designer is a cost effective solution for people who are dedicated to creating onelines, as well as system data collection and entry.
ETAP
Founded in 1986 and headquartered in Irvine, California, ETAP is a company specialising in electrical power system modeling, design, analysis, optimization, and predictive real-time solutions. To date, more than 50,000 licenses of the Companys ETAP and ETAP Real-Time products have been used in generation, transmission, distribution, and industrial power system projects around the world.
Functions include arc flash analysis, load flow analysis, short circuit analysis, motor starting, OPF, transient stability analysis, generator start-up, parameter estimation, cable sizing, transformer tap optimization, reliability assessment, transmission line constant calculations, harmonic analysis, protection coordination, dc load flow, battery discharge and sizing, earth grid design, cable pulling, and GIS map integration.
GDF Suez (Eurostag)
Eurostag is a package developed by Tractabel Engineering GDF Suez and RTE (France), which includes the following functions: load flow, dynamic simulation, critical clearing time calculation, eigenvalue computation and system linearisation, dynamic security assessment, model parameter identification and small signal analysis. One of the more unique features of Eurostag is the out-of-the-box modelling of power plant mechanical / energy conversion equipment such as boilers, gas turbines, etc.
GE Energy (PSLF)
GE Energy develop a range of utility software including PSLF (Positive Sequence Load Flow), a suite of analytical tools that can simulate large-scale power systems up to 60,000 buses.
Functions include load flow, OPF, short circuit and dynamic simulation. Includes support for a scripting language called EPCL.
IPSA Power

IPSA Power is a division of UK company TNEI that develops the IPSA (Interactive Power System Analsysis) software package. IPSA was started as a PhD project in 1954 and the first commercial version was released in 1980.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient and dynamic stability, harmonic analysis, protection coordination. A Python-based scripting language is supported, as well as an open API for use in other applications (with Visual Basic / VBA, C/C++ and Fortran bindings).
KEPCO (KW-PSS)
KEPCO Research Institute is a branch of the Korean company KEPCO (Korea Electric Power Corporation). In 2002, they started development on KW-PSS, a power systems analysis package with the following modules: Power Flow Analysis & Fault Analysis, Transient Stability Analysis, Voltage Stability Analysis, Small Signal Stability Analysis and Optimal Power Flow & Optimal Capacitor Placement.
MILSOFT (Windmil)
MILSOFT Utility Solutions are a Texas based company that develops Windmil, an electric distribution system planning and analysis package. Functions include load flow and voltage drop modeling, reliability analysis, contingency and sectionalizing studies, OPF, short circuit and fault current calculations, protective device coordination and arc flash hazard analysis.
Manitoba HVDC Research Centre (PSCAD)
Manitoba Hydro International is a Canadian company with a research arm called the Manitoba HVDC Research Centre that develops the software packages PSCAD (also known as PSCAD/EMTDC).
PSCAD is an electromagnetic time domain transient simulation environment and study tool, created in 1988 and first released commercially in 1993. It is a multi-purpose dynamic simulator with particular specialisation in HVDC applications.
MathWorks (SimPowerSystems)
Mathworks, the makers of general purpose mathematical software MATLAB, also develop an power systems simulation program. SimPowerSystems is a tool that extends MATLAB's Simulink and provides models of many components used in power systems, including three-phase machines, electric drives, and libraries of application-specific models such as Flexible AC Transmission Systems (FACTS) and wind-power generation. Harmonic analysis, calculation of Total Harmonic Distortion (THD), load flow, and other key power system analyses are automated.
MicroTran

MicroTran Power Systems Analysis Corporation is a spinoff company of the University of British Columbia (UBC), where the founders H. W. Dommel, J. R. Marti and L. Marti are (or were once) based. MicroTran is the UBC version of the electromagnetic transients program EMTP.
Nexant (SCOPE)
Nexant is a California based company that develop SCOPE, an integrated set of power system analysis tools intended for network operations. Functions include load flow, contingency analysis, security constrained OPF and market simulations.
Phase to Phase (Vision Network Analysis)
Phase to Phase BV is a Dutch company and the developers of the Vision Power Range software products. Vision Network Analysis has functions including load flow, short circuit, reliability, protection and harmonic analysis. The software also includes a built-in programming language for macro / script creation, as well as GIS integration.
Power Analytics (EDSA)
Power Analytics is a California based company that develop the Paladin suite of software products (formerly called EDSA). Paladin DesignBase is an integrated power systems modelling and analysis tool.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, arc flash simulations, OPF, reliability and capacity, protection coordination, optimal sizing and placement of reactive power sources, dynamic simulations, harmonic analysis, sizing tools (battery, cable, generator set, conduit, motor parameter estimation, etc), cable pulling and earth grid design.
Powertech Labs (DSATools)

Powertech Labs are a subsidiary of Canadian utility BC Hydro and developers of the dynamic security assessment and power systems analysis package DSATools. The tools are primarily designed for online dynamic security assessment.
DSATools comprises four main modules:
PSAT: Power flow and short circuit analysis tool
VSAT: Voltage stability analysis tool
TSAT: Transient stability analysis tool
SSAT: Small signal analysis tool
PowerWorld
PowerWorld Corporation are a Champaign, Illinois based firm that develop the PowerWorld Simulator suite of power systems analysis tools for Windows. The software focuses on a visual approach to power system simulation.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, sensitivity calculations, security constrained OPF, transient stability, transmission line parameter calculations. Includes scripting support.
PRDC (MiPower)
MiPower is an Indian product developed by Power Research and Development Consultants (PRDC) - a Bangalore based consulting and software development company. MiPower is the flagship product of PRDC comprising of a wide range of software applications for the design, analysis and simulation of electrical power system (transmission, distribution and generation systems). PRDC also owns several other products like Hydro-thermal Co-ordination, Web-based packages, Renewable Energy Scheduling, Energy Auditing, Automated Fault Analysis System and several other hardware and firmware for the power system community.
The history of MiPower dates back to a few decades and was among the first products that had a graphical user interface. MiPower has been built with expertise from over four decades of system operation, consulting and R&D in a country with one of the world's largest and most complex networks. Today, MiPower is based on the state-of-the-art technologies and runs on the latest Windows Operating System. Users of MiPower range from Canada to Japan and UK to Fiji Islands.
The functions of MiPower include load flow, short circuit, Eigenvalue analysis, 3-phase load flow (3pLFA), optimal power flow, contingency ranking and analysis, transient stability, motor starting, protection, EMT analysis, harmonic analysis, SSR, voltage stability analysis, long-term forecasting, network reduction, ground grid design, reliability, DC load flow and short circuit and battery sizing.
ReticMaster
ReticMaster is a Windows-based tool from South Africa designed for the analysis of radial networks. Functions include load flow, short circuit, motor starting and protection coordination.
SES & Technologies (CDEGS)
Safe Engineering Services & Technologies Ltd (SES; SES & Tech) is the world leader in grounding, lightning, and electromagnetic interference computations. They are developers of CDEGS (Current Distribution, Electromagnetic Fields, Grounding and Soil Structure Analysis), a grouping of software modules described as "a powerful set of integrated engineering software tools designed to accurately analyze problems involving grounding / earthing, electromagnetic fields, electromagnetic interference including AC/DC interference mitigation studies and various aspects of cathodic protection and anode bed analysis".
The package includes the following:
RESAP: Soil Resistivity Analysis
MALT: Low Frequency Grounding / Earthing Analysis
MALZ: Frequency Domain Grounding / Earthing Analysis
TRALIN: Line and Cable Constants (Parameters) & Induction Analysis
SPLITS: Detailed Fault Current Distribution and EMI Analysis
HIFREQ: Electromagnetic Fields Analysis
FFTSES: Automated Fast Fourier Transform Analysis
FCDIST: Simplified Fault Current Distribution Analysis
Per the website, CDEGS capabilities are:
Soil resistivity analysis and soil structure interpretation.
Grounding analysis: arbitrary soil structures; any frequency & transients.
Line constants for overhead and buried conductors or complex pipe-enclosed cable arrangements.
Load, fault & transient current distribution (in neutrals, shields, etc.).
Cathodic protection analysis of complex buried networks.
Inductive, conductive and capacitive interference in shared corridors.
Frequency and time domain analysis of electromagnetic fields generated by arbitrarily energized conductor networks (substations, transmission & distribution lines, industrial plants, etc.)
Supported Operating Systems: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1
Siemens PTI (PSS/E and SINCAL)
Siemens PTI is the consulting, software and training arm of Siemens AG. Siemens PTI offers the Power Systems Simulator (PSS) product suite, which includes among others:
PSSE
PSSSINCAL
The Power System Simulator for Engineering (PSS/E) was one of the first GUI-based power systems analysis software, and was first released in 1976. It was purchased by Siemens in 2005.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, dynamic simulations, OPF, contingency analysis (probabilistic and deterministic), protection, eigenvalue / modal analysis, harmonics and small signal stability. User-defined scripts can be created using a Python-style scripting language.
Siemens Network Calculator (SINCAL) is a software pacakage with planning tools for electricity as well as pipe networks (gas, water, heating / cooling). Functions relevant to power systems analysis include load flow (balanced and unbalanced), short circuit, time-domain dynamic simulations, eigenvalue and modal analysis (integrated with PSSNETOMAC), harmonic analysis, protection simulations (integrated with PSSPDMS), reliability and contingency analysis.
SIMPOW
SIMPOW is an integrated power systems analysis software package. Functions include load flow, short circuit, transient stability, voltage stability, small signal stability, SSR analysis, harmonic analysis and frequency scans. SIMPOW was originally developed by Manitoba HVDC Research Centre, but as of May 2014, ownership was transferred to Solvina.
SKM (Power*Tools for Windows)
SKM Systems Analysis are a California-based corporation that develop Power*Tools for Windows (PTW), an integrated suite of power systems analysis tools aimed at industrial systems. The original software, called DAPPER, was first released in 1978, though the initial version of PTW wasn't released until 1995.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, demand load analysis, OPF, load schedules, feeder and transformer sizing, protection coordination (CAPTOR), arc flash analysis, transient motor starting (TMS), harmonic analysis (HI_WAVE), transient stability (I*SIM), distribution reliability, earth grid design (GroundMat), dc load flow and short circuit analysis, battery sizing, cable pulling analysis and equipment evaluation.
Tom (PASHA)
TOM Industrial Consultants CAD / CAM are an Iranian company and the developers of PASHA (Power Apparatus & System Homological Analysis). PASHA modules include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient stability, motor starting, motor parameter estimation, reliability, harmonic analysis and protection.
Non-Commercial Software
AMES

AMES is a free open source software package for agent-based modelling of wholesale electricity markets (based on DC optimal power flow analysis).
DCOPFJ

DCOPFJ is a free open source "Java solver for bid/offer-based DC optimal power flow (DC-OPF) problems suitable for research, teaching, and training applications. The DCOPFJ package consists of two linked parts: an internal solver QuadProgJ for strictly convex quadratic programming problems, and an outer shell that automates input data preprocessing and output data display".
ATP-EMTP

The Alternative Transients Program (ATP) is a free (closed source) program for the digital simulation of electromagnetic (and electromechanical) transient phenomena. ATP-EMTP was first developed in 1984.
Dome

Dome is a Python-based project by Frederico Milano (creator of PSAT). Dome is a command-line application and can currently solve load flows, continuation power flow, time domain simulation including the quasi-static one, small signal stability analysis and optimal power flow.
Elplek

Elplek is a freeware short circuit, protection coordination and load flow calculation application for Windows developed by Ilkka Leikkonen.
InterPSS

InterPSS (Internet technology based Power System Simulator) is a free, open source power systems analysis package built in Java by a team of international developers from the US, Canada and China. InterPSS is an integrated package that can run load flow, short circuit, transient stability and power transfer analysis.
MatDyn

MatDyn is an open source extension of MATPOWER for the dynamic analysis of power systems. Following on from the MATPOWER philosophy, "it is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify."
MATPOWER

MATPOWER is a Matlab-based power systems simulation package developed at Cornell University. MATPOWER can solve load flow and optimal power flow problems, and "is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify".
OpenDSS
OpenDSS (Distribution System Simulator) is an open source project by the Electric Power Research Institute (EPRI). OpenDSS is Windows-based and "supports all rms steady-state (frequency domain) analyses commonly performed on electric power distribution systems, such as power flow, harmonic analysis and fault current calculations."
PSAT
The Power Systems Analysis Toolbox (PSAT) is a Matlab-based package developed by Frederico Milano for power systems analysis and simulation. Functions include load flow, OPF, small signal stability analysis and time domain simulation.
TEFTS
TEFTS is an open source program for DOS and UNIX "designed to do transient stability and energy function analyses of reduced dynamic models of ac/dc power systems, with additional capabilities for voltage stability (bifurcation) studies based on continuation methods. This package is not designed for "commercial grade" studies, but rather for research and teaching purposes."
UWPFLOW

UWPFLOW is an open source Windows and UNIX-based toolset "designed to calculate local bifurcations related to system limits or singularities in the system Jacobian. The program also generates a series of output files that allow further analyses, such as tangent vectors, left and right eigenvectors at a singular bifurcation point, Jacobians, power flow solutions at different loading levels, voltage stability indices, etc".

----------


## restesam

Power Systems Analysis Software

Power systems analysis and simulation software are ubiquitous in electrical engineering practice. Initially, they were used to quickly solve the non-linear load flow problem and calculate short circuit currents, but their use has been extended to many other areas such as power system stability, protection and coordination, contingency / reliability, economic modelling, etc.

This article provides a list of the most common software packages used for power systems analysis, and surveys both commercial and non-commercial software (listed in alphabetical order by vendor name).
Commercial Software
Advanced Grounding Concepts (WinIGS)

WinIGS is software for "Integrated Grounding System" (IGS) analysis. It has a straightforward graphical user interface (GUI) allowing quick and simple modelling of ground grids. After creating the model, you can observe effects of different fault current magnitudes applied to the grid and identify areas where touch and step voltage potential thresholds are exceeded (see Earthing Calculation - Touch and Step Potential Criteria. If necessary, one can easily go back to the model and mitigate for those personnel safety violations by adding bare copper conductor and ground rods (see general note below).

Software Note: Soil resistivity layer profiles are limited to two layers. The benefit is extremely quick solution times compared to a program that may run for an hour or so with a complicated soil model. Unfortunately, the results may not be as accurate and this could be life-threatening in areas with larger fault current sources and undersized ground grids.

The second function is the lightning analysis tool. There is a preset 3D library of substation equipment (bulk supply transformers, circuit breakers, switches, rigid bus structures, etc) where the user can input length, width, and height dimensions to create a full replica of the substation to then use for lightning protection design in the form of lightning mast structures and static shield wire. If one wants to save time and be more conservative, they can easily model all of the equipment as blocks. The tool allows one to apply either fixed angel theorem (recommended for 69kV, 350kV-BIL systems or below) or the rolling sphere method (some 69kV, 350kV-BIL yards and typically voltages above 69kV), but not both simultaneously (at this time). Note that it is easy to switch between the two when observing different sections of the substation yard. See IEEE 998-1996, Guide for Direct Lightning Stroke Shielding of Substations for more information on lightning protection.

General Note: The size of copper depends on the available amount of fault current, and typical sizes are 4/0 (212kcmil), 250kcmil, 300kcmil, 350kcmil, and 500kcmil. Ground rods are typically Copperweld copper-clad (copper-covered) steel, and are 8ft or 10ft. They can also be coupled together to achieve desireable, lower resistivity soil layers that may

See the website for a description of the expanded capabilities in the program, such as modelling remote substations as one network and calculating the system impedance, and others.

Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Windows 7
ASPEN

ASPEN (Advanced Systems for Power Engineering) are a California based company that develops the following separate Windows platform products:

OneLiner - short circuit and relay coordination program (and the Breaker Rating Module add-on checks the rating of circuit breakers against the short circuit currents they need to interrupt)
DistriView - integrated suite of voltage drop, short circuit, relay coordination, and harmonics and reliability calculation software for utility distribution systems
Power Flow Program - power flow program designed for the planning, design and operating studies of transmission, sub-transmission and distribution networks (includes a BASIC-style scripting language)
Line Constants Program - calculates electrical parameters of overhead transmission lines and underground cables
Relay Database - a repository of relay information for electric utilities and industrial facilities
Line Database - an electronic depository of data related to power lines and cables

BCP Switzerland (NEPLAN)

BCP Switzerland are a Zurich-based company and the developers of NEPLAN, a modular power systems analysis package.

NEPLAN has the following modules: load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, line parameter calculations, network reduction, harmonic analysis, investment analysis, dynamic simulation, reliability analysis, overcurrent and distance protection, earthing analysis, load forecasting, network optimisation tools, arc flash analysis and cable sizing. NEPLAN also features a C/C++ based programming language and MATLAB interface.
Commonwealth Associates (Transmission 2000)
Commonwealth Associates Inc are a Jackson, Michigan based company specialising in transmission and distribution services. Transmission 2000 is a proprietary product developed by Commonwealth Associates for the analysis of utility transmission systems.
Features of Transmission 2000 include load flow, constrained economic dis-----, transient stability, short circuit, protection analysis and calculation of line constants.
CYME
CYME International is a Canadian firm (now part of the Cooper Power Systems family) that develops an integrated suite of modular power engineering applications, as well as standalone applications for cable ampacity calculations and electromagnetic transients.
The integrated suite has a range of functions including load flow, short circuit, OPF, load balancing, load allocation / estimation, optimal capacitor placement, network forecaster, reliability, transient stability, harmonic analysis, dynamic motor starting, contingency, protection coordination, switching optimisation, GIS overlay, earthing grid design and arc flash analysis.
DIgSILENT (PowerFactory)
DIgSILENT GmbH is a German company that develops PowerFactory, a Windows-based integrated power systems modelling and analysis package. DIgSILENT PowerFactory is easy to use and caters for all standard power system analysis needs, including high-end applications in new technologies such as wind power and distributed generation and the handling of very large power systems. In addition to the stand-alone solution, the PowerFactory engine can be smoothly integrated into GIS, DMS and EMS supporting open system standards.
Some of the functions include power flow analysis, fault analysis, stability analysis, network reduction, protection analysis, electromagnetic transients analysis, motor starting analysis, OPF, harmonic load flow, state estimation, contingency and reliability assessments, overhead line and cable parameter calculation, distribution network analysis, eigenvalue / modal analysis.
Features include a C++ style scripting language called the DPL and a single, integrated, flexible database.
DNV GL (SynerGEE Electric)
SynerGEE Electric is a power system analysis package developed by DNV GL. Functions include load flow, symmetrical and asymmetrical faults, capacitor placement, cable ampacity, contingency switching, switch optimization, harmonic impedance, motor starting, phase balancing, predictive reliability, and protective device coordination.
Energy Computer Systems (SPARD)
Energy Computer Systems is a Colombian company that develops SPARD mp Power, an integrated power systems analysis software package.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, harmonic analysis, automatic protection coordination, transient stability, OPF and optimisation tools.
Electrocon (CAPE)
Electrocon International are a Michigan based company and developers of the Computer Aided Protection Engineering (CAPE) software, a Windows-platform protection tool designed for high voltage transmission systems and distribution systems within electric power utilities. CAPE was first released in 1990.
Functions include short circuit analysis, protection coordination, relay settings and checking with a system simulator, load flow, OPF, short circuit reduction, breaker duty evaluation and line constants calculations.
EMTP-RV
The ElectroMagnetic Transients Program (EMTP) was first developed by Prof. Hermann Dommel in the 60s/70s for the analysis of electromagnetic transients. It was commercialised in 1987 and released as DCG EMTP and later EMTP96. EMTP-RV is the latest commercial released of the program, created by Jean Mahseredjian and currently being developed by POWERSYS.
EPFL (SIMSEN)
SIMSEN is a simulation software package for the analysis of power systems and adjustable speed drives. It is developed by the École Polytechnique Fdrale de Lausanne (EPFL). Analysis features include the simulation of electromagnetic transients in AC/DC networks, transient stability, general fault analysis and sub-synchronous Resonance (SSR).
ERACS
ERA Technology are a UK-based consultancy that also develop the power system analysis program ERACS. Features include: load flow, short circuit, arc flash analysis, harmonic studies, transient stability and protection coordination.
EasyPower
EasyPower LLC, founded in 1990 and based in Oregon, are the developers of EasyPower, an integrated power systems analysis software, with an array of products such as EasyPower, EasySolv, SafetyTracker and Oneline Designer. The flagship product, EasyPower, includes the following modules: arc flash analysis, power flow, short circuit, OPF, protective device coordination, dynamic stability, transient motor starting, and harmonic analysis.
Additional workflow enhancing modules include SmartPDC, which automates protective device coordination, and SmartDesign which automatically sizes feeders, breakers, switchgear, fuses, busway, MCCs, panels, etc to NEC requirements. The ScenarioManager feature allows the study of multiple system scenarios on the fly.
Oneline Designer is a cost effective solution for people who are dedicated to creating onelines, as well as system data collection and entry.
ETAP
Founded in 1986 and headquartered in Irvine, California, ETAP is a company specialising in electrical power system modeling, design, analysis, optimization, and predictive real-time solutions. To date, more than 50,000 licenses of the Companys ETAP and ETAP Real-Time products have been used in generation, transmission, distribution, and industrial power system projects around the world.
Functions include arc flash analysis, load flow analysis, short circuit analysis, motor starting, OPF, transient stability analysis, generator start-up, parameter estimation, cable sizing, transformer tap optimization, reliability assessment, transmission line constant calculations, harmonic analysis, protection coordination, dc load flow, battery discharge and sizing, earth grid design, cable pulling, and GIS map integration.
GDF Suez (Eurostag)
Eurostag is a package developed by Tractabel Engineering GDF Suez and RTE (France), which includes the following functions: load flow, dynamic simulation, critical clearing time calculation, eigenvalue computation and system linearisation, dynamic security assessment, model parameter identification and small signal analysis. One of the more unique features of Eurostag is the out-of-the-box modelling of power plant mechanical / energy conversion equipment such as boilers, gas turbines, etc.
GE Energy (PSLF)
GE Energy develop a range of utility software including PSLF (Positive Sequence Load Flow), a suite of analytical tools that can simulate large-scale power systems up to 60,000 buses.
Functions include load flow, OPF, short circuit and dynamic simulation. Includes support for a scripting language called EPCL.
IPSA Power

IPSA Power is a division of UK company TNEI that develops the IPSA (Interactive Power System Analsysis) software package. IPSA was started as a PhD project in 1954 and the first commercial version was released in 1980.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient and dynamic stability, harmonic analysis, protection coordination. A Python-based scripting language is supported, as well as an open API for use in other applications (with Visual Basic / VBA, C/C++ and Fortran bindings).
KEPCO (KW-PSS)
KEPCO Research Institute is a branch of the Korean company KEPCO (Korea Electric Power Corporation). In 2002, they started development on KW-PSS, a power systems analysis package with the following modules: Power Flow Analysis & Fault Analysis, Transient Stability Analysis, Voltage Stability Analysis, Small Signal Stability Analysis and Optimal Power Flow & Optimal Capacitor Placement.
MILSOFT (Windmil)
MILSOFT Utility Solutions are a Texas based company that develops Windmil, an electric distribution system planning and analysis package. Functions include load flow and voltage drop modeling, reliability analysis, contingency and sectionalizing studies, OPF, short circuit and fault current calculations, protective device coordination and arc flash hazard analysis.
Manitoba HVDC Research Centre (PSCAD)
Manitoba Hydro International is a Canadian company with a research arm called the Manitoba HVDC Research Centre that develops the software packages PSCAD (also known as PSCAD/EMTDC).
PSCAD is an electromagnetic time domain transient simulation environment and study tool, created in 1988 and first released commercially in 1993. It is a multi-purpose dynamic simulator with particular specialisation in HVDC applications.
MathWorks (SimPowerSystems)
Mathworks, the makers of general purpose mathematical software MATLAB, also develop an power systems simulation program. SimPowerSystems is a tool that extends MATLAB's Simulink and provides models of many components used in power systems, including three-phase machines, electric drives, and libraries of application-specific models such as Flexible AC Transmission Systems (FACTS) and wind-power generation. Harmonic analysis, calculation of Total Harmonic Distortion (THD), load flow, and other key power system analyses are automated.
MicroTran

MicroTran Power Systems Analysis Corporation is a spinoff company of the University of British Columbia (UBC), where the founders H. W. Dommel, J. R. Marti and L. Marti are (or were once) based. MicroTran is the UBC version of the electromagnetic transients program EMTP.
Nexant (SCOPE)
Nexant is a California based company that develop SCOPE, an integrated set of power system analysis tools intended for network operations. Functions include load flow, contingency analysis, security constrained OPF and market simulations.
Phase to Phase (Vision Network Analysis)
Phase to Phase BV is a Dutch company and the developers of the Vision Power Range software products. Vision Network Analysis has functions including load flow, short circuit, reliability, protection and harmonic analysis. The software also includes a built-in programming language for macro / script creation, as well as GIS integration.
Power Analytics (EDSA)
Power Analytics is a California based company that develop the Paladin suite of software products (formerly called EDSA). Paladin DesignBase is an integrated power systems modelling and analysis tool.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, arc flash simulations, OPF, reliability and capacity, protection coordination, optimal sizing and placement of reactive power sources, dynamic simulations, harmonic analysis, sizing tools (battery, cable, generator set, conduit, motor parameter estimation, etc), cable pulling and earth grid design.
Powertech Labs (DSATools)

Powertech Labs are a subsidiary of Canadian utility BC Hydro and developers of the dynamic security assessment and power systems analysis package DSATools. The tools are primarily designed for online dynamic security assessment.
DSATools comprises four main modules:
PSAT: Power flow and short circuit analysis tool
VSAT: Voltage stability analysis tool
TSAT: Transient stability analysis tool
SSAT: Small signal analysis tool
PowerWorld
PowerWorld Corporation are a Champaign, Illinois based firm that develop the PowerWorld Simulator suite of power systems analysis tools for Windows. The software focuses on a visual approach to power system simulation.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, contingency analysis, sensitivity calculations, security constrained OPF, transient stability, transmission line parameter calculations. Includes scripting support.
PRDC (MiPower)
MiPower is an Indian product developed by Power Research and Development Consultants (PRDC) - a Bangalore based consulting and software development company. MiPower is the flagship product of PRDC comprising of a wide range of software applications for the design, analysis and simulation of electrical power system (transmission, distribution and generation systems). PRDC also owns several other products like Hydro-thermal Co-ordination, Web-based packages, Renewable Energy Scheduling, Energy Auditing, Automated Fault Analysis System and several other hardware and firmware for the power system community.
The history of MiPower dates back to a few decades and was among the first products that had a graphical user interface. MiPower has been built with expertise from over four decades of system operation, consulting and R&D in a country with one of the world's largest and most complex networks. Today, MiPower is based on the state-of-the-art technologies and runs on the latest Windows Operating System. Users of MiPower range from Canada to Japan and UK to Fiji Islands.
The functions of MiPower include load flow, short circuit, Eigenvalue analysis, 3-phase load flow (3pLFA), optimal power flow, contingency ranking and analysis, transient stability, motor starting, protection, EMT analysis, harmonic analysis, SSR, voltage stability analysis, long-term forecasting, network reduction, ground grid design, reliability, DC load flow and short circuit and battery sizing.
ReticMaster
ReticMaster is a Windows-based tool from South Africa designed for the analysis of radial networks. Functions include load flow, short circuit, motor starting and protection coordination.
SES & Technologies (CDEGS)
Safe Engineering Services & Technologies Ltd (SES; SES & Tech) is the world leader in grounding, lightning, and electromagnetic interference computations. They are developers of CDEGS (Current Distribution, Electromagnetic Fields, Grounding and Soil Structure Analysis), a grouping of software modules described as "a powerful set of integrated engineering software tools designed to accurately analyze problems involving grounding / earthing, electromagnetic fields, electromagnetic interference including AC/DC interference mitigation studies and various aspects of cathodic protection and anode bed analysis".
The package includes the following:
RESAP: Soil Resistivity Analysis
MALT: Low Frequency Grounding / Earthing Analysis
MALZ: Frequency Domain Grounding / Earthing Analysis
TRALIN: Line and Cable Constants (Parameters) & Induction Analysis
SPLITS: Detailed Fault Current Distribution and EMI Analysis
HIFREQ: Electromagnetic Fields Analysis
FFTSES: Automated Fast Fourier Transform Analysis
FCDIST: Simplified Fault Current Distribution Analysis
Per the website, CDEGS capabilities are:
Soil resistivity analysis and soil structure interpretation.
Grounding analysis: arbitrary soil structures; any frequency & transients.
Line constants for overhead and buried conductors or complex pipe-enclosed cable arrangements.
Load, fault & transient current distribution (in neutrals, shields, etc.).
Cathodic protection analysis of complex buried networks.
Inductive, conductive and capacitive interference in shared corridors.
Frequency and time domain analysis of electromagnetic fields generated by arbitrarily energized conductor networks (substations, transmission & distribution lines, industrial plants, etc.)
Supported Operating Systems: Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1
Siemens PTI (PSS/E and SINCAL)
Siemens PTI is the consulting, software and training arm of Siemens AG. Siemens PTI offers the Power Systems Simulator (PSS) product suite, which includes among others:
PSSE
PSSSINCAL
The Power System Simulator for Engineering (PSS/E) was one of the first GUI-based power systems analysis software, and was first released in 1976. It was purchased by Siemens in 2005.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, dynamic simulations, OPF, contingency analysis (probabilistic and deterministic), protection, eigenvalue / modal analysis, harmonics and small signal stability. User-defined scripts can be created using a Python-style scripting language.
Siemens Network Calculator (SINCAL) is a software pacakage with planning tools for electricity as well as pipe networks (gas, water, heating / cooling). Functions relevant to power systems analysis include load flow (balanced and unbalanced), short circuit, time-domain dynamic simulations, eigenvalue and modal analysis (integrated with PSSNETOMAC), harmonic analysis, protection simulations (integrated with PSSPDMS), reliability and contingency analysis.
SIMPOW
SIMPOW is an integrated power systems analysis software package. Functions include load flow, short circuit, transient stability, voltage stability, small signal stability, SSR analysis, harmonic analysis and frequency scans. SIMPOW was originally developed by Manitoba HVDC Research Centre, but as of May 2014, ownership was transferred to Solvina.
SKM (Power*Tools for Windows)
SKM Systems Analysis are a California-based corporation that develop Power*Tools for Windows (PTW), an integrated suite of power systems analysis tools aimed at industrial systems. The original software, called DAPPER, was first released in 1978, though the initial version of PTW wasn't released until 1995.
Functions include load flow, short circuit, demand load analysis, OPF, load schedules, feeder and transformer sizing, protection coordination (CAPTOR), arc flash analysis, transient motor starting (TMS), harmonic analysis (HI_WAVE), transient stability (I*SIM), distribution reliability, earth grid design (GroundMat), dc load flow and short circuit analysis, battery sizing, cable pulling analysis and equipment evaluation.
Tom (PASHA)
TOM Industrial Consultants CAD / CAM are an Iranian company and the developers of PASHA (Power Apparatus & System Homological Analysis). PASHA modules include load flow, short circuit, OPF, transient stability, motor starting, motor parameter estimation, reliability, harmonic analysis and protection.
Non-Commercial Software
AMES

AMES is a free open source software package for agent-based modelling of wholesale electricity markets (based on DC optimal power flow analysis).
DCOPFJ

DCOPFJ is a free open source "Java solver for bid/offer-based DC optimal power flow (DC-OPF) problems suitable for research, teaching, and training applications. The DCOPFJ package consists of two linked parts: an internal solver QuadProgJ for strictly convex quadratic programming problems, and an outer shell that automates input data preprocessing and output data display".
ATP-EMTP

The Alternative Transients Program (ATP) is a free (closed source) program for the digital simulation of electromagnetic (and electromechanical) transient phenomena. ATP-EMTP was first developed in 1984.
Dome

Dome is a Python-based project by Frederico Milano (creator of PSAT). Dome is a command-line application and can currently solve load flows, continuation power flow, time domain simulation including the quasi-static one, small signal stability analysis and optimal power flow.
Elplek

Elplek is a freeware short circuit, protection coordination and load flow calculation application for Windows developed by Ilkka Leikkonen.
InterPSS

InterPSS (Internet technology based Power System Simulator) is a free, open source power systems analysis package built in Java by a team of international developers from the US, Canada and China. InterPSS is an integrated package that can run load flow, short circuit, transient stability and power transfer analysis.
MatDyn

MatDyn is an open source extension of MATPOWER for the dynamic analysis of power systems. Following on from the MATPOWER philosophy, "it is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify."
MATPOWER

MATPOWER is a Matlab-based power systems simulation package developed at Cornell University. MATPOWER can solve load flow and optimal power flow problems, and "is intended as a simulation tool for researchers and educators that is easy to use and modify".
OpenDSS
OpenDSS (Distribution System Simulator) is an open source project by the Electric Power Research Institute (EPRI). OpenDSS is Windows-based and "supports all rms steady-state (frequency domain) analyses commonly performed on electric power distribution systems, such as power flow, harmonic analysis and fault current calculations."
PSAT
The Power Systems Analysis Toolbox (PSAT) is a Matlab-based package developed by Frederico Milano for power systems analysis and simulation. Functions include load flow, OPF, small signal stability analysis and time domain simulation.
TEFTS
TEFTS is an open source program for DOS and UNIX "designed to do transient stability and energy function analyses of reduced dynamic models of ac/dc power systems, with additional capabilities for voltage stability (bifurcation) studies based on continuation methods. This package is not designed for "commercial grade" studies, but rather for research and teaching purposes."
UWPFLOW

UWPFLOW is an open source Windows and UNIX-based toolset "designed to calculate local bifurcations related to system limits or singularities in the system Jacobian. The program also generates a series of output files that allow further analyses, such as tangent vectors, left and right eigenvectors at a singular bifurcation point, Jacobians, power flow solutions at different loading levels, voltage stability indices, etc".

----------


## hnx

Site code?

----------


## hnx

How to ***** youtube?

----------


## hnx

How to c....ck youtube?

----------


## uaytac

I have original USB dongle. How Can I copy or dump the dongle?


My mail adress is uaytac@Hotmail.com

ThanksSee More: SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## uaytac

I have original USB dongle. How Can I copy or dump the dongle?
My mail adress is uaytac@Hotmail.com

Thanks

----------


## raz

For what PTW version is?

----------


## uaytac

It is 7.0.2.2.

----------


## Kaddd

Windows documents

----------


## Kaddd

Working perfect on Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit

----------


## Cromo_delpack

Thank you, worked perfectly in Windows 7 Professional 32bits.

----------


## andreszlima

Working perfectly here. Windows 8.1 64bits. (06/03/2015) Thank you so much, this software is too expensive, and I'm a student. Many software developers have student versions, but SKM don't have. I just wanted to do a load flow study with a graphical interface, but couldn't find any free. Thank you so much, OP.

----------


## surgeArrester

If you are a student practicing on software, and you need a freeware try InterPSS it is free. You can do load flow, short circuit and even transient stability studies. You only need to have java runtime which is free. This is a cross-platform application which you could run even in MAC.

----------


## raz

It better SKM for free jijijijiji

----------


## surgeArrester

Hi everybody,

This is for information only.

In case that your SKM Site Code won't work due to ckinfo failure to decrypt the generated site code, please download the new ckinfo file. 

Type in google ckinfo_rev+ or you pm me with your email. Thanks.

----------


## waynetheone2001

I downloaded the folder from 4shared but there are no (ckInfo.exe & CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo) files. Can someone give me a link to where I can get these files please?

----------


## surgeArrester

You are not very good reader waynetheone2001... Sigh...




Sent from my iPad using TapatalkSee More: SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## javiava

Hello, 

I tried to download this file but it doesn't founds it or it opens a webpage that directs me to nothing 

SKM PTW | 4server.info ******

----------


## javiava

> Hi everybody,
> 
> This is for information only.
> 
> In case that your SKM Site Code won't work due to ckinfo failure to decrypt the generated site code, please download the new ckinfo file. 
> 
> Type in google ckinfo_rev+ or you pm me with your email. Thanks.



Hello,

can you send me the file? my email is charls.900@gmail.com

Thanks!

----------


## uaytac

Invalid Site Code for Windows 10 64bit operation system. Any solution?

----------


## saiko_search

Thanks a lot  :Encouragement:

----------


## gilbertomejiac

skm is so dificult to install, you have to read installation readme file carefully, is not so clear, if you follow instructions step by step, is 100% functional.

----------


## martinpells

Can anyone share again de ***** download link?

Regards

----------


## mjk66

> Hi,
> 
> Get error: "INITIALIZATION: DRIVER FAILED OR BUSY"
> Did a registry delete - then get options for softkey, hardware red etc.
> Choosing "softkey" and clicking next generates the same initialization error.
> In one of your other posts, you say you have solved this issue.
> Please help.



run ptw with *"admin rights"*, i faced the same problem but then got resolved when opened the software with admin rights,

----------


## mjk66

working like a charm on windows 8

----------


## raz

^^ ^^ ^^ ^^

----------


## hussain_fawzi

can you please upload the ****** files again? it says "file not found"

----------


## raz

Details via inbox... no public post!

----------


## alirdwan2020

I can not find this SKM PTW | 4server.info 


can anyone send me it ?See More: SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## raz

.............   ^^

----------


## markvabbott

Thanks

----------


## raz

Youre welcome  :Smile:

----------


## new_triage

I cannot download 4server.info. The link is dead.
can anyone send me the file? Thanks in advance

----------


## tiagoleal.ssa

The link for the 4server.info is broken. Can anyone send me the file or fix the link?
Thanks

----------


## tiagoleal.ssa

The link for the 4server.info is broken. Can anyone send me the file or fix the link?
Thanks

----------


## raz

................................ ^^

----------


## dtd0034

Also need the file from the dead link. Thanks in advance!

----------


## lucasjusta

I can not find this SKM PTW | 4server.info
Can anyone send me it?

----------


## PPLP_SMorse

Hi! Can someone share the file with me too?

----------


## Max1980

Could anyone please send me SKM PTW | 4server.info ?

Thanks!!

----------


## surgeArrester

I have an update of 7.0.2.4 to 7.0.4.4 maybe it is not the latest but the software key will be disabled after the update. The key.gen no longer works.




Sent from Mars using TapatalkSee More: SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## slet

Could anyone help with this broken link? I really need this program. thank you

----------


## redge

hi raz!  the second link file doesn't exist. do you have another link for this? thank you in advance!

----------


## gilbertomejiac

On it

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

gilbertomejiac can you pls post the ***** procedure for eplan 2.4 which was in your last post

----------


## redge

thus anyone has the file echo1260.exe for ETAP 12.6?

----------


## chaima haddoudi

yes  i need these files please to complete the installation

----------


## chaima haddoudi

how to open PTW Registry Cleanup UtilIty ????

----------


## PAUL20

Does someone have the ******** for the ptw 7.0.4.8?

----------


## karthikeyanvkk

check the below link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Freeciel

It seems that this version will not work on Windows 10, is it right?

I have an error, Initialization: Drive failed or busy even I already cleaned the registry (1st step).  If anyone can make it works with Win10, please help me.  Thanks in advance.

----------


## user82

Any solution for new SKM?

----------


## mukhriz

> Any solution for new SKM?



Got new version?
what are the new features?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using TapatalkSee More: SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## user82

no new real features.  version 7 big improvement seen all features new. not much different between old version 7 and new version 7.

----------


## mukhriz

> no new real features.  version 7 big improvement seen all features new. not much different between old version 7 and new version 7.



anyone got the m3d?

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## user82

no m3ds, as said no big difference in version so maybe not much demand?

----------


## ciy

As I know, there are some differences in Arc Flash.

----------


## mukhriz

i think skm still lacking advance features like other Digsilent,Etap,EP etc.

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## user82

> As I know, there are some differences in Arc Flash.



do you know what main difference are? I will go look to see, i interest.

----------


## user82

> i think skm still lacking advance features like other Digsilent,Etap,EP etc.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk




Yes i agree, SKM need work on user interface, very old and always crash. SKM is very easy to use which is good.

----------


## ciy

> do you know what main difference are? I will go look to see, i interest.



Main difference ：NFPA 70E version is 2015.

----------


## mukhriz

> Main difference &#239;&#188;NFPA 70E version is 2015.



Does anyone here has any good tutorial on Isim other thanfrom the manual?

secondly,can SKM simulate UV or UF, I mean does it have UV or UFrelay model?
I look in the reference manual and could not see or find it. How cam we simulaate trip by UF or UV?

----------


## lilkubbs

Can anyone confirm whether or not these files will work on Windows 10? I need a operable version for my new Windows 10 machine and don't want to download it if it doesn't indeed work. Let me know.

Thanks

----------


## surgeArrester

> Can anyone confirm whether or not these files will work on Windows 10? I need a operable version for my new Windows 10 machine and don't want to download it if it doesn't indeed work. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks



You should try it if it works... hehe

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk

----------


## lilkubbs

> You should try it if it works... hehe
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk



Not sure what you're trying to get out here... PM with additional info please..See More: SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## surgeArrester

> Not sure what you're trying to get out here... PM with additional info please..



You said, you dont want to download it on win10, are trying to use others for your benefit? You should try it to see if it works..

----------


## surgeArrester

> Not sure what you're trying to get out here... PM with additional info please..



Im also trying to figure out what you are trying to get here. Maybe laziness? You should try it. You can always use system restore.

----------


## lilkubbs

> You said, you dont want to download it on win10, are trying to use others for your benefit? You should try it to see if it works..



Well, aren't we all hear looking to others for assistance in either obtaining/installing/using different software, or general engineering help? It's not that I don't want to download it, I'd just rather not waste my time if I don't have to. I actually downloaded it overnight and I am going to try to install it later tonight.

----------


## surgeArrester

Yep, but you should try it first. Then ask later. So that you experience the same thing i did. Hahaha


Sent from Mars using Tapatalk

----------


## lilkubbs

> Yep, but you should try it first. Then ask later. So that you experience the same thing i did. Hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from Mars using Tapatalk



Welp....that doesn't make me feel like I'll have a positive outcome  :Upset:  

I willl definitely follow up with how it goes though later...

----------


## surgeArrester

Haha.. Naks, you even havent started yet and you think u already the outcome... 


Sent from Mars using Tapatalk

----------


## lilkubbs

So i got it running on Windows 10 with no issues so far. I haven't done much but there havent been any problems yet. Anyone knwo how I can get the 2015 arc flash tables ?

----------


## MarcosMD

Also not found  ******.
I need help, please.

----------


## saftware

> Does anyone here has any good tutorial on Isim other thanfrom the manual?
> 
> secondly,can SKM simulate UV or UF, I mean does it have UV or UFrelay model?
> I look in the reference manual and could not see or find it. How cam we simulaate trip by UF or UV?



attention
"mukhriz" have multiple account.
"mukhriz" is "s64s" and other account.
mukhriz is saeid alinezhad.
he is from iran and he is seller.
he have many email.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saftware

> anyone got the m3d?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk



attention
"mukhriz" have multiple account.
"mukhriz" is "s64s" and other account.
mukhriz is saeid alinezhad.
he is from iran and he is seller.
he have many email.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> attention
> "mukhriz" have multiple account.
> "mukhriz" is "s64s" and other account.
> mukhriz is saeid alinezhad.
> he is from iran and he is seller.
> he have many email.
> 
> Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Please no fight in this forum. We are here to find the solution and help each other.

----------


## Nald

Hi I can not find this files ckInfo.exe & CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo please help and where to paste

See More: SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## aliffirdaus289

> Great ... Let me know if you find the ****** for ETAP 12.6



Dear Sir,

I cannot find the   ******. Would it be possible to post to ****** again? because i really need it. website not foound. Pleasse.....

----------


## ingo_dingo

SKM Power Tools V8 is out. Could someone please open a new thread for it.

----------


## fperea

SKM 7.0.2.4 is fully working on Windows 10 too. Just follow first page instructions but use ckinfo+ from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## juancvm89

Diculpa tienes el *****?

----------


## leechoice11

help me

i wan a site key number...**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> Invalid Site Code for Windows 10 64bit operation system. Any solution?



It works on Windows 10 64bit.

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> SKM 7.0.2.4 is fully working on Windows 10 too. Just follow first page instructions but use ckinfo+ from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I use the old file and it works on Windows 10 64bit.

----------


## march.luiz0

Hello
Does anyone have SKM Power Tools 8.1 or higher?

----------


## rohitsehgal

Hi raz,

I am missing "CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo" from the steps you have mentioned above.
Is there somehow you can share a copy of this please?

----------


## tuti

i need that too

----------


## rohitsehgal

> i need that too



The same is also available at plc.myforum.ro

I could not get mine activated however it still seems to open without any issues, i will try and create a model to see if it actually works

----------


## ederor

can anyone share a copy of "CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo" please ?? I need that to complete the installation steps

See More: SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## orlyboy

> can anyone share a copy of "CrypKey Site Key Generator.ckInfo" please ?? I need that to complete the installation steps



It is shared. Try to read and search the forum.

----------


## Arun.b

Need ckinfo_rev please send me

----------


## Arun.b

Link expired that's why asking ckinfo_rev file

----------


## kalai

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



So many thanks, In which version it works?

----------


## kalai

Skm power tools - 7.0.2.4

----------


## kalai

any one have SKM V8 or 9

----------


## kalai

Any one have SKM V8 please share it thank you.

----------


## ugurfur

Hi, 

Can anyone send the link of SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## cadguy

SKM 9 is ready.

----------


## gustav

Does anyone here managed to run v7 on Win 10?
It says the site key is not valid but somekne here managed to do it.

----------


## surgeArrester

> Does anyone here managed to run v7 on Win 10?
> 
> 
> It says the site key is not valid but somekne here managed to do it.



I know. But I no longer use SKM. (uninstalled) The difficulty is not on the installation but on the un-installation, you have to careful as SKM also removes some ODBC components that are needed for other software.See More: SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 (Working in Windows 8, 64 Bits)

----------


## lion67

thanks dear

----------


## satrio aji

im sorry can you share again link skm ptw 7, somehow i downloaded it but i cant open the file it says corrupt 
email me (jleget12@gmail.com)

----------


## abcotan

Hello guys!
I am not able to open the library, where the following error appears:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Can anybody help me?
Thank you very much.

----------


## Riankamandanu

I can not find this SKM PTW | 4server.info


can anyone send me it ?

----------


## Riankamandanu

thanks

----------


## Riankamandanu

> ************************************
> Hi Engineering Community!!!!
> ************************************
> 
> I have running SKM POWER TOOLS - 7.0.2.4 in Windows 8 64 Bits. I am not using Virtual Machine. The successful steps are:
> 
> 1) Download the installation files and ****** from these links
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Hi All,
I already install in windows 10.... when input the Encrypting Key and Paste in SITE KEY in software key, the popup messge " Site Key Not Valid"

Any one has same problem ? key is not update ?

----------


## Riankamandanu

> SKM 7.0.2.4 is fully working on Windows 10 too. Just follow first page instructions but use ckinfo+ from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I already installed...but the popup said at softeare key: Site key not valid :-(

----------


## X-Men

SKM 10.0.0.3 Download + C.r.a.c.k available for exchange
email: al-motasem@ttu.edu.jo

----------

